# RIP Winnie...



## OneEyedWonder (Nov 5, 2012)

My 2month old baby ooded past away...I tried everything after her symptoms showed up just yesterday...She hadn't been sneezing i thought she was just stressed....I quarentined her i fed her best i could....I tried so hard...I tried chocolate, pain killers....even steaming her in the shower. I went to check on her and she was getting cold and sitting funny...I picked her up she looked bad...she sniffed me a little and i carried her to the bathroom turned on the shower wrapped her in a towel and got in....one minute she was breathing hard and the next nothing was moving....At least she can be with her older sister Pandora in heaven....lost 2 rats in 2 1/2 weeks...One from a bleeding tumor and the other from a URI....


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss! *hugs* rip winnie! And pandora too


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry. :c
Sometimes they just get so sick so fast and leave us far too soon. It;s a pain that every animal lover has felt before, and it never gets easier.

Rest in peace, Winnie.


----------



## MandiMo (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss... It's terribly sad we don't get longer with our little companions here on earth... RIP Winnie & Pandora


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

I am so sorry! I'm sure Winnie knew you did everything you could to make her as comfortable as possible!


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

At least you were with her when she passed. <3


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm sorry for your losses. Losing our beloved pets is never easy.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I am so, so sorry for your loss of Winnie so soon after Pandora. I'm sure she knew you loved her and that you tried everything you could to help her. *Hugs* RIP Winnie


----------



## janejetson223 (Sep 26, 2012)

*I feel your pain!*

 I am so sorry about your little rattie girl. I have lost 2 sisters in the past 6 weeks and it is really heartbreaking. It sounds like you did everything you possibly could for Winnie.


----------

